# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Dạo dạo.. lụm được clip này.. ôi quá khứ một thời.

## CKD



----------

kametoco

----------


## kametoco

cái môn này e ghiền lắm mà hiện tại chưa đủ đk để chơi, a bay con heli đoạn đầu clip đội mũ lưỡi trai có phải là a CKD k nhỉ^^

----------


## CKD

Khoảng phút thứ 2 về sau là a lenamhai, tiếp đó là mấy a/e trong rc-easy... không có mình trong clip

----------


## huanpt

Hehe đóng phinh cho lắm vào, rốt cuộc chẳng còn chỗ nào được chơi.

----------


## trucnguyen

anh huanpt vô nhận hàng  :Wink:  .

Ảnh này 4 năm  trước có post bên rc-easy.net, giờ trên photobucket vẫn còn. Bô lão rc-easy.net giờ giải nghệ hết, tìm thú vui tao nhã mới - nhưng độ máu me vẫn cứ như xưa.  

Cất cánh.....


Lên trời.....


Xuống đất....

----------


## CKD

Cái này ở An Hạ.

----------


## Lenamhai

Hehe Clip này do lenamhai setup với bên tuoitreonline làm phóng sự còn một bài nữa hình như bên báo Petrotime trước đó có quay phim chụp hình tại buổi bay cát lái.
Rc-easy.net có 3 lấn lên báo và truyền hình. một lần do bác Cao trí setup

----------

